
Showcase of websites powered by Django - tim
http://www.djangosites.org
======
willarson
I'm about 75% of the way done moving my old wordpress blog to a Django powered
site I built, its been a pretty interesting experience.

That said, all these showcases show is that the people who built them are good
visual designers, and doesn't really have much to do with Django. Its great
that they are good designers, it can be really hard to design a site that
looks great (I know I struggle to do so), but how they look doesn't have
anything to do with Django.

Dpaste is a cute project, I ended up implementing code highlighting in my blog
with Pygments (the library that is used with Dpaste), and its incredibly easy
to work with. I'd love to have something similar here... but porting the
BeautifulSoup and Pygments libraries over to Arc would be moderately large
projects (could we port them over to Dr Scheme and have Arc call that?).

~~~
ralph
It does point out which sites have made source available, which is useful if
you're looking for how things have been implemented. I didn't think it was
just about the visual design of the site.

------
ralph
<http://dpaste.com/> is a nice one. It would be useful next time we want code
snippets on news.yc.

